# Lame chicken



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

I'm a relatively new chicken owner (1 month) and have 6 chickens approx 21 weeks old.

1 chicken (a Skyline) is showing following symptoms:

main thing is she seems to find it difficult to walk...almost stiff. I think this has been the case from the start but is only more apparent now, or has become progressively worse. I'm not sure.
she doesn't enjoy scratching like the other hens (instead pecking about when outside).
she spends a lot of times lying down, mainly inside the coop but sometimes outside. She certainly feels the cold.
she seems aloof from the rest of the group. She only sits with them for warmth but other than that won't run, or react like part of the flock.
she is the only one not perching and watching her I think she finds it uncomfortable.
on the positive side:

When pushed outside she is eating and drinking. She devours treats but I have avoided these during worming to make sure they eat their treated meal.
There is no sign of bullying - in fact when she has treats put in front of her I notice how the other hens won't dare try and share the same treat.
Her eyes are clear and her vent clean, and always has been.
I have wormed all of them at 20 weeks.
I have checked her legs and feet and can't find signs of bumble foot, nor hot areas that might be infected. when I had her she is nervous but doesn't react in anyway that might suggest there is pain.

I try to push her gently out of coop daily which she hates, but when out seems to remember to drink, eat and peck about. Also she seems slightly less stiff when walking about (although this might be wishful thinking on my part).

Should i just leave her be or is there anything else I should be doing? Should I continue to push her out of the coop to remind her to eat and drink? Many thanks for any guidance that can be offered.

A nervous novice!

John


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to give a shout to someone who's more familiar with what might be going on with your bird. It sounds like a form of arthritis but it might end up you taking her to the vet for a definitive diagnosis. 

I'm assuming you're in the UK because of your user name so I'm not sure what aspirin is like there. Here in the states if we suspect pain, which I do with your girl, a 325 mg aspirin can be dissolved in a gallon of water. That can mixed in to make her feed a mash, a small amount just to get her to eat all at one sitting. 

Does she roost with the others?


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

thanks so much for this. yep UK chap here

she lives with others in same coop and run, and shared water and feeders. would it harm others if I add aspirin to the water? 

Thanks so much for suggesting it might be arthritis. unfortunately vets over here seem to have little experience with chickens...unless another brit can recommend a good vet we could talk to?


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

There are strict rules in the UK governing vets who deal with chickens. Unless you are in a rural area (and maybe you are - I once worked on a 5,000 hen barn-egg farm in Dorset) you are unlikely to find one. And even if you do, your flock will probably be deemed insignificant and a vet will be reluctant to help for fear of cross-contamination.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How long ago was that, Biring? Very often folks from the UK are able to avail local vets to help diagnose and treat issues with their birds. 

I will go along with not being well versed in their care since we find the same here in the states.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

JohnfromDorset said:


> thanks so much for this. yep UK chap here
> 
> she lives with others in same coop and run, and shared water and feeders. would it harm others if I add aspirin to the water?
> 
> Thanks so much for suggesting it might be arthritis. unfortunately vets over here seem to have little experience with chickens...unless another brit can recommend a good vet we could talk to?


That's why I mentioned mixing the aspirin water into her feed to create a mash. Or into some warm oatmeal.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

That was a long time ago. I may well be wrong. I think I’m mainly talking about specialist poultry vets that serve large-scale farms in rural UK.


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

thanks for tip on mash...will give that a go.

There is a vet service in Exeter I think which may be able to help..I'll try and call them..but will see what other tips you guys might have first. Hugely appreciate the support, John


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring has a good point about the commercial poultry farm vets. They won't come to your flock due to cross contamination but they can be excellent resources and some will give phone advice to us hobby folk. When I went to school in the UK, we didn't have access to a poultry vet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

At 21 weeks old she should have started laying eggs, or sooner. She might be eggbound. Soak her in a container of warm water up to her sides for about 20 minutes. The warm water will relax her and expand her innards. Gently massage her underside front to rear while she's soaking. It will encourage her to move the egg along. Then use olive oil or vegetable oil to lube just inside and outside her vent. This will make it easier for her to lay the stuck egg, if that's the case. Wear disposable gloves when lubing the vent. Repeat as necessary and hopefully she'll lay an egg.


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

thanks smooch for tip re egg bound. only one of the other hens is laying (to be precise one egg 2 days ago) and I understand laying will be delayed due to short days. although I did think warm bath might be nice for her anyway? she is getting a lot of attention!


----------



## JohnfromDorset (May 3, 2020)

apologies! that should have read "thanks so much' not smooch j


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

JohnfromDorset said:


> apologies! that should have read "thanks so much' not smooch j


LOL. No problem.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

JohnfromDorset said:


> apologies! that should have read "thanks so much' not smooch j


LOL I didn't even catch that when I read it.


----------

